# Requesting assistance in identifying a knife (#5)



## ddietz (Jan 27, 2020)

Last one (for today): A little bit hard to read. This blade is unforgiving. It rusts if you look at it the wrong way.


----------



## McMan (Jan 27, 2020)

Maker is Masakage


----------



## ddietz (Jan 27, 2020)

Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## ddietz (Jun 10, 2020)

Based on the photos, does anyone happen to know what line of Masakage knives this one might come from? I thought it might be the KIRI line, but the handle doesn't seem to match what I've seen from online shops. 
I can provide more photos or other information if needed. The cutting edge length is 169mm.


----------



## valgard (Jun 10, 2020)

Masakage kujira


----------

